# Anyone on Lansoprazole or other PPIs long term?



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Had my quarterly review with the quack today. I had an endoscopy about 6 months ago which revealed inlammation of the stomach lining caused by excess acid production. The surgeon told me I had two options: To stay on the Lanso long term or have an operation to tighten the stomach valve which produces the acid.

Wasnt keen on operation at all so opted for the medication route and I could see he thought it was the right decision.

Anyway with the GP today he said long term use of the drug is not recommended (can cause damage to digestive system) and he would suggest having the operation in the the short /medium term. I done some research as this opposed what the surgeon said and it appears to be a grey area. Medics now say that the drug should not be used for more than a year or two, despite people having been on it long term without complication.

Just wondering what others opinions on the matter are?

Cheers


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Taking lansoprazole for around 7/8 years, no complications, although to be honest the acid problem is as bad/worse now than it's ever been so i'll be going to the docs in the new year to attempt to resolve this.

I'm also going to give Vega testing a go to see if food allergies may be the cause of the issue.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I don't know anything about your condition, have used lanso tho, and like all these things, your digestion may be compromised with long term use - not mortal amounts of food, but typically, we eat loads more remember.

Did the doc give any indication or thought to what was the cause behind all this? Or his he just taking the typical route of prescribe (and get commision probably) and treat?

Could it be a food intolerance that has caused the intial issue? I do believe a lot of people are at least partially intolerant to a lot of things we eat, processed bread, milk etc - and they just never realise it, because its the way they have always been - they have never came off for any length of time to notice the difference.

I have some issues with supermarket bread, I only noticed after I went back to it from cutting it out completely during my prep in 07...

Could it be something like this? I would def be tempted to look into this further.

Also, they will just tell you to take lanso every day as it has quite a long effect - acid production remains suppressed for some time after the chemical is gone from the system, over 24 hours I believe - so, you could experiment with taking it EOD if its enough to keep a lid on your symptoms, while you experiment.

I have found veg, partularly green veg to be a god send for that excessive acid feeling... buffers it apparently - don't know if you eat much but you should maybe add some if you dont.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I get relief with green veg as well.i dont take anything, as I not happy using drugs, however long term acid issues can increase the likelihhood of cancers of the gut apparenty.i think the "valve tightening " op is a relatively new procedure.Most of my pain, tend to be in my back , near my shoulder blade:confused1:as well as stomach.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I don't know anything about your condition, have used lanso tho, and like all these things, your digestion may be compromised with long term use - not mortal amounts of food, but typically, we eat loads more remember.
> 
> Did the doc give any indication or thought to what was the cause behind all this? Or his he just taking the typical route of prescribe (and get commision probably) and treat?
> 
> ...


Some good questions and to be honest I dont really know the answer to many of them. I drink an awful lot of alcohol which irritates it. However I dont think this is the only issue. I can go days without drinking and on the 3rd day it becomes bad for no real reason. When I say bad its not unbearable by any means, just uncomfortable.

I used to be a really fussy eater up until about 4 years ago. Didn't eat any veg bar potatoes and ate the same stuff all the time. Its over the the few years that I have started eating a lot more and the condition has worsened. Might just be coincidence.

Whats Vega testing then TF?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Supermarket bread is an interesting one as I do eat quite a lot of it.

Would you recommend trying some branded rolls or something instead for a while?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

essexboy said:


> I get relief with green veg as well.i dont take anything, as I not happy using drugs, *however long term acid issues can increase the likelihhood of cancers of the gut apparenty*.i think the "valve tightening " op is a relatively new procedure.Most of my pain, tend to be in my back , near my shoulder blade:confused1:as well as stomach.


Well If I wasn't worried before than I certainly am now!!

Don't eat anywhere near enough fruit and veg in general. I'll go through phases were I'll hammer about ten portions a day then I wont eat any for weeks.

Might keep a running log of what I am eating / drinking and see if there is a pattern about when its worse.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Supermarket bread is an interesting one as I do eat quite a lot of it.
> 
> Would you recommend trying some branded rolls or something instead for a while?


ditch bread completely. The wheat gluten in it accounts for many peoples internal problems (including mine!).

If you cannot give it up then make your own. You can control the quality of ingredients that way.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure I could ditch it completely. Its a big part of my diet!

Ate some of the gfs Ryvita the other day and was pleasantly surprised so might try it as an alternative


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I eat almost exactly the same things every day, and some days it's really bad pain yet others it's pretty much non existant. I've no idea at all what sets mine off, although heavy weekends on the booze definitely makes it worse. That said, it was bloody awful today and i'd my quietest weekend in a while last weekend.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a major acid problem with multiple duodenal ulcers. That bled. Agony.

However, I take prescription omeprazole every morning. Haven't had ANY type of acid pain at all for 2 years. Eat whatever I want, whenever I want. I'll have to take it for life, but I'd rather do that than let some NHS butcher carve me up.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry about the old thread resurection, but I came across this article on a one off visit to this site for the first time in ages. I've been suffering from severe/chronic acid reflux issues for over 2 years now. Ive been on high doses of PPI's for it which tend to act like a plaster over the top of things, without sorting out the real problem. I also have lower left abdominal pain in the intestinal area accompanied with IBS like symtoms. This all happened out the blue, without much warning . I'm currently using natural remedies, Mastic Gum and DGL licorice, that are curbing the symptoms but are expensive. I get acidic belches constanlty, every 20 seconds or so. I know im not digesting foods or absorbing minerals properly as i was also getting palpitations and twitches which a transdermal magnesium spray has remedied. Its like my body is attacking itself.

I havent been able to train with all this going on as it increases the reflux ten fold when i do any excercise. The surgery you talk about is that the Nissan Fundoplication? If so, it isnt a permanent solution and it is quite an anatomically-altering procedure. they last a maximum of around 15 years before they need correcting again.

I think im just going to have to come to terms with the fact my digestive system is wrecked as ive tried everything, had endoscopies (only revealed gastritis) and tried all the natural options and nothing is a permanent cure, just a reliever.

Its crap growing old!!



essexboy said:


> I get relief with green veg as well.i dont take anything, as I not happy using drugs, however long term acid issues can increase the likelihhood of cancers of the gut apparenty.i think the "valve tightening " op is a relatively new procedure.Most of my pain, tend to be in my back , near my shoulder blade:confused1:as well as stomach.


This sounds more like a gallbladder problem than anything else,


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Mothers on lansoprozole for chemo anti side affect drugs. They work well

I am on omeprozole 10mg pd. minimum. dose. As I had a tear in my sphincter in the oesophagus. Now healed but a bit weak hence reflux. Caused by swallowing chicken and rice. And got stuck so had to force it down.

No problems.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

visionp said:


> Mothers on lansoprozole for chemo anti side affect drugs. They work well
> 
> I am on omeprozole 10mg pd. minimum. dose. As I had a tear in my sphincter in the oesophagus. Now healed but a bit weak hence reflux. Caused by swallowing chicken and rice. And got stuck so had to force it down.
> 
> No problems.


For now, im not using any PPI's as i wanted a break off them for a while. Damn, did i get a bad withdrawal off them. Two months of flame thrower heart burner and it settled down a little after that. mind you, i was on 60mg of omeprazole per day. I still have the heartburn symptoms, it never goes away and i always feel bloated. Still got boxes full of lansoprazole and omeprazole at home if i decided i want to take them again, you ever thought of trying a natural alternative like mastic gum?


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Not really I am on minimal dosage and there are no side effects so if I am on for life then that's it.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

ive been on it for 3 years now. if i go a day without taking it i get terrible acid. mine is caused by a hiatus hernia, they said that they wouldnt do anything about it so i guess its just the tablets for the forseeable future.

the effects of acid reflux is something to be taken seriously, my dad had it all his life and it eventually turned the cells in his esophogus cancerous.


----------

